# Shocking Dog Food Findings



## winpenny007 (Jul 15, 2009)

have been doing heaps of research regarding dog foods.

I have stumbled upon a few SHOCKING findings the biggest one being that no dog food companies are regulated by a governed body. The amount of junk meat i.e, road kill, diseased cattle and rotten dead animals that are thrown into the mixer is revolting! Kibble is no different even the premium range. Also did you know that 1 out of 3 dogs are allergic to wheat??!!! yip the main ingredient in kibble - noticed your dog itching? After my findings i have made it my goal to give Roxy a good diet and what i have found is Dr's stating that natural foods such as chicken, fruit and veg should Be in our loved ones diet. After the first depression the sneaky dog food industries stepped in. Before we'd feed them scraps/left overs until we were brainwashed. Even worse most of us who choose the more expensive choice (premium) normally due to the less salt content are somehow put at ease because its an extra 10-20 pounds more exspensive. yes its less salt but the same crap is used- research this for yourself i know of one that is apparently reputable and thats 'Burns' which is not easy to get. one other thought - imagine you were given biscuits morning and night... fair deal? No it is not! One last point to all you raw meat warriors who believe because dogs in the wild would eat raw meat its fine. Dogs don't have thumbs nor do they have the capability to invent ovens. We cook meat because we have the intellegance and are aware of semilina . This poisoned meat, eggs stems from rats urinating on chicken feed, chickens eat this not knowing which contaminates them and the eggs. cook all meat you give to your dogs as they would if they could.

I'm still researching this myself and would encourage you to do the same. Getting ready frozen chicken and leaving it to thaw is no hard task niether is cooking a pot of carrots and mashing them up or boiling up some brown rice and eggs on a sunday night . These are just some idea - everything in moderation.
anyone with other ideas i'd love to read them? or anyone who also has researched this topic please let me know your findings.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

hi,

try this site www.dogfoodanalysis.com

Regards,

Graham


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

*eats dog food while reading* O___O oh shi-


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm amazed at the number of people who don't take the time to research dog food. They either buy what the breeder was feeding or whatever's cheapest.

I feed my dogs Wellness. No corn, wheat or soy, which are the major fillers that dogs do not digest. It is also made with human grade meats, not random leftover body parts.

Another bonus about feeding quality food is you can feed less because they are getting more nutritional value out of the food. It's not just going in to fill them up and paas right through their system. It also means they poop less, which is amazing. My V poops once per day.

Good for you for doing your research!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I went to a pet store and told the owner that my dog was a finicky eater and had small bumps on his body. She told me to buy Instinct which was very pricey but excellent quality. On the food analysis website, Instinct does rate as the highest. I give Snickers one cup of kibble at breakfast and dinner with brown rice, boiled vegetables and chicken and have noticed less allergy bumps and that his stools are solid. He's still a little finicky-it takes him awhile to eat his food but feel that his overall health has improved.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

dude you know all peanut butter contains ground up roach legs,


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

hey dragon is your avatar a pic of your mom


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Dragon-
Where are you getting from this topic that we're giving dogs peanut butter ???? And by the way, did you know that there are lots of insects body parts in much of the foods that we eat-it's just ground up with the processing of the food.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

hi all,

well i for one give Peanut some peanut butter in her kong toy and she loves it. Does her no harm in the amounts i give her so whats the problem. From what i have read dogs have stomachs that have enzymes to break down bacteria and so i fail to see the problem. They probably get more bad stuff when they dig and eat soil/poo/gunge from the park etc like all dogs do!! Mine was eating goose poo todat before i noticed what she was doing 

Vizslas are special dogs but dogs none the less and although we try to feed the best we can they will be fine like all dogs with treats every now and again. Mine gets dry food but is at the moment a bit bored with it and we are going onto a 3/4 dry 1/4 raw diet to see how she goes.

Graham


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

you all know that dragons are fictitious.they exist only in books,cartoons and kids movies.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

1notenough said:


> you all know that dragons are fictitious.they exist only in books,cartoons and kids movies.


your not very good at this, leave trolling to the pros;D


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

1notenough said:


> hey dragon is your avatar a pic of your mom


yes my mom is emma watson ;D


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

That explains a lot. :


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Big said:


> That explains a lot. :


how so


----------



## chuckNashley (Jun 23, 2010)

Orijen is the best kibble on the market....

If not Orijen then: Instinct, Core, Evo, BG...second line...Innova, Taste of the Wild, Blue


----------

